
A Self-Replicating Radiation-Shield for Human Deep-Space Exploration (Preprint) - aaossa
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.07.16.205534v1
======
anoniuyiu33412
Didn't Oumuamua had a thick shield of similar to this proposal?

..just saying

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CA%BBOumuamua#Appearance,_sha...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CA%BBOumuamua#Appearance,_shape_and_composition)

